# New SureFire Maximus 1000 lumens!



## GODOFWAR (Nov 4, 2016)

Check this out, The new SureFire Maximus 1000 lumens headlamp rechargable 









http://www.surefire.com/illuminatio..._content=november-2016&cmp=1&utm_medium=email


----------



## cuester (Nov 4, 2016)

*Maximus Upgraded to 1000lumens*

The Surefire Maximus is now 1000 lumens. Tempted to upgrade but I don't "need" more than my 500.:sigh:

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/headlamps/maximus.html


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 4, 2016)

Two threads merged & placed in the */Headlamps/* subforum.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 4, 2016)

I would love to have one. It looks great, and the variable-output feature should be a real winner. However, with a price of $275, I'm out! 

~ Chance


----------



## ven (Nov 4, 2016)

CG $275 wow, be it on the owners head Does look very good though with infinite control, like a lot!


----------



## marinemaster (Nov 4, 2016)

I have been waiting for this light but for $275 it has to have:

1) warm tint and 2) looks like it has proprietary charging so not sure how that will work in the field, likely cannot swap batteries. 
Also looks like is 12 volts so probably IF is possible to replace battery in the field, battery has to come from Surefire, unless it uses a regular Li rechargeable type 3.7 volts that get boosted to 12 volts.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks nice but yeah, $275US is pretty ridiculous when you have lights with more features, better emitters, much more output, better water resistance, better runtime/efficiency, real time thermal management, lighter weight, etc. for $95US or less. For that price, I will take a Zebralight H600 Series or Armytek Wizard Series over this any day of the week. YMMV of course. Now, if they greatly lowered the price to be more competitive I might try it but, only if it were available in neutral white.


----------



## cuester (Nov 4, 2016)

I've used the 500 lumen one at night for SAR/ rescue work and it's lasted the night which is all I've cared about. It has actually done at least two nights but I'm not using it at full brightness. I was pseudo concerned at first about the non swappable batteries but it hasn't let me down yet and I'm not going on multi day excursions.


----------



## Tachead (Nov 4, 2016)

marinemaster said:


> I have been waiting for this light but for $275 it has to have:
> 
> 1) warm tint and 2) looks like it has proprietary charging so not sure how that will work in the field, likely cannot swap batteries.
> Also looks like is 12 volts so probably IF is possible to replace battery in the field, battery has to come from Surefire, unless it uses a regular Li rechargeable type 3.7 volts that get boosted to 12 volts.



The battery is definitely able to be swapped in the field because it says it comes with a wall(AC) and car(DC) charger. Not sure if the battery is proprietary or just a normal 18650 though.


----------



## wacbzz (Nov 4, 2016)

What happened to the 300 lumen Minimus? :sigh:


----------



## sledhead (Nov 6, 2016)

Really thought this would generate some interest.


----------



## marinemaster (Nov 13, 2016)

I checked all the usual places nobody has it in stock yet, maybe in December.


----------



## ToddM (Nov 26, 2016)

$275 is pretty spendy, I do like the idea of being able to dial up whatever light output you want. I wish they gave intermediate runtimes, because the highest/lowest don't tell you much with Surefire. For example the maximus is 1000 lumens for 1 hour, but they are rating it as the time it takes to drop to 50 lumens. So in the hour time rating it drops from 1000 lumens to 50 lumens, and it runs 1 lumen for 70 hours. That's not really very useful info for me to decide on a light. I'd much rather know how long it can maintain intermediate levels. Tell me it's runtime at 1000, 500, 50, 10, 1 lumens. To me dropping from 1000 to 50 lumens in under an hour doesn't encourage me to buy it, but if it held 500 lumens for say 2.5 hours, or 200 lumens for 10 hours, that's a different story.


----------



## kopbait (Nov 27, 2016)

that's a pretty legit, expensive.. but a lot of lumens on your head.


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 1, 2016)

Ya Surefire has this fixation with making their lights run one hour at full blast. I bet one day they will make a light with 10,000 lumens for one hour instead of say 8000 lumens for two hours. You get what I am saying.
Maybe looking another way this is their way saying hey we can make cutting edge stuff by pushing it to the limit for one hour.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 4, 2016)

Features

Virtually indestructible LED emitter regulated to maximize output and runtime
One-hand output adjustment from 1 to 1,000 lumens
Precision reflector produces a wide, smooth beam optimized for your field of vision
Light assembly rotates up and down 90 degrees
Built-in SOS beacon can run for days on end
Tough, lightweight magnesium body with durable black finish
IPX4 Water Resistant
Built-in fuel gauge indicates battery charge level
Comfortable no-chafe headband with moisture-wicking Breath-O-Prene® forehead pad
Includes long-life lithium-ion rechargeable battery with wall (AC) and car (DC) chargers

IPX4? Only IPX4? 275 bucks for an IPX4 headlamp. If so it wouldn't survive a week with me. Must be a typo or I am missing something.


----------



## sixshooter_45 (Dec 8, 2016)

Well, I just ordered one and paid 199.00 for it including shipping. I know it's expensive but the quality will be excellent. And I'll be able to charge it no matter what with my newly ordered Serpa 100 and Nomad 20 kit with the ac inverter from Goal Zero.

I like the fact that it can be rotated a full 90° up or down, has an SOS mode, precision reflector produces a wide diffused smooth beam, has a built-in fuel gauge indicates battery charge level, IPX4 water resistant, (not great but better than nothing), has a comfortable no-chafe headband with moisture wicking breath-O-Prene, includes long-life lithium-ion rechargeable battery with both the wall (AC) and car (DC) chargers, and can be dialed anywhere from 1 to 1,000 lumens all wrapped in a magnesium body. :devil:

There seems to be big slot one end where the battery can possibly be removed.


----------



## sledhead (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone have real life experience with one of the new versions yet? 20% off right now...was thinking about it.


----------



## sixshooter_45 (Dec 12, 2016)

Botach had them on sale for 199.00, which is 27.64%  off the normal $275.00. Usually you can find them for $247.00


----------



## sledhead (Feb 10, 2017)

Just unboxed mine...very impressed. Low is lower than my new Minimus and high...well  The beam is excellent (which I was not expecting) 

Build quality is excellent as usual.....

More later......


----------



## Glenn7 (Feb 11, 2017)

You could buy 7x Imalent HR20 headlamps (even more with a discount code) 1000 lumen/waterproof/recharge port and replaceable 18650 battery/has an infinite dial as well...... just a thought.


----------



## sledhead (Feb 11, 2017)

But then I'd have 7 or 8 headlamps laying all over the place to trip over! It would be chaos


----------



## Glenn7 (Feb 11, 2017)

:thumbsup: HA HA funny guy!


----------



## hahoo (Feb 23, 2017)

congrats surefire...the others have been there for years now, and at over half the price


----------



## tab665 (Feb 23, 2017)

what headlamp with 1000 lumens has been out for years? also, if your going to knock a product, do it right; i think you meant ".... and at UNDER half the price"


----------



## PocketLight88 (Feb 23, 2017)

Why is it hard for people to understand designed and made in USA is much more expensive. I work for a manufacturing company and customers get excited when they hear they can buy a made in USA product until they get the price compared to the China price. 85% of our revenue and 100% of our profit is Made in China product. That's right, we lose money manufacturing in the US.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Feb 24, 2017)

^I try to buy American made when I can and paying a premium for it isn't so much the issue. The issue is I pay more for a lesser product as I find half the time the stuff from China is made better or lasts longer. Just saying in general, not in regards to SF or this light.


----------



## hahoo (Mar 2, 2017)

tab665 said:


> what headlamp with 1000 lumens has been out for years? also, if your going to knock a product, do it right; i think you meant ".... and at UNDER half the price"




armytek, nitecore, to name a few
and over ,under, it doesnt matter, im sure the point was understood


----------



## caram (Mar 5, 2017)

that is a really neat looking headlamp


----------



## Shaysrebellion (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks to be made of plastic? How will it heatsink that immense amount of heat? Does it use an 18650 or there bogus 123's I have to buy each time, or even worse a pack that cannot be removed so I have to let it sit for 7 hours to charge right when I need to use it?


----------



## the0dore3524 (Mar 6, 2017)

What do you mean by bogus 123as?


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Shaysrebellion said:


> Looks to be made of plastic? How will it heatsink that immense amount of heat? Does it use an 18650 or there bogus 123's I have to buy each time, or even worse a pack that cannot be removed so I have to let it sit for 7 hours to charge right when I need to use it?



It's magnesium not plastic. It uses an integrated li-ion, whether it's a 18650 idk but it's not removable, no cr123s.


----------



## NovA ProspekT (Mar 9, 2017)

I have the older(500 lumen) version of this headlamp and it's fantastic. The "infinitely"-adjustable brightness is invaluable for certain tasks(such as close-up work or reading) and greatly extends battery life, which is relatively short when maxed-out. My only real complaints are the sealed, non field-serviceable battery and the CCT. It does come with both a 120V wall-charger with various US & European plugs and a 12V car-charger. Charge time from dead to full is nowhere near 7-hours, it's more around 1-2 hours(I haven't recorded it precisely).


----------



## Lumencrazy (Mar 16, 2017)

Just what the world needs, more lumens. Nothing better for a survival situation or a week long camping trip than another battery burner.


----------



## nsl18 (Mar 16, 2018)

how about CCT and beam degree?


----------

